# Aion irgendwie komisch oO ( liegts am lvl ? )



## Elathar (21. November 2009)

Also ich bin nun lvl 16 und spiele aion erst seit knapp 2 wochen... aber ich wollte mal fragen ob es noch so weitergeht oder sich etwas verändert....


ich laufe von einem kleinen camp zum anderen bekomme immer die selben paar aufgaben dies und das zu töten und dann weiter.... also es wirkt irgendwie so linear.... also die gebiete sind irgendwie nicht frei  .... kommt es mir nur so vor weil ich erst lvl 16 bin ? oder wie


----------



## Yiraja (21. November 2009)

ja hm eigentlich bleibt das so man zieht sich halt von dorf zu dorf oder stadt zu stadt wie mans halt sieht. Und erledigt da halt immer seine paar quests und dann weiter ^^ aber später kannste in elite gebiete gehen un da mit gruppe oda solo grinden macht scho laune^^


----------



## Kronis (21. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> Also ich bin nun lvl 16 und spiele aion erst seit knapp 2 wochen... aber ich wollte mal fragen ob es noch so weitergeht oder sich etwas verändert....
> 
> 
> ich laufe von einem kleinen camp zum anderen bekomme immer die selben paar aufgaben dies und das zu töten und dann weiter.... also es wirkt irgendwie so linear.... also die gebiete sind irgendwie nicht frei  .... kommt es mir nur so vor weil ich erst lvl 16 bin ? oder wie



Ich habe deswegen mit LvL 31 Aufgehört,ich will mag das Spiel nicht komplett schlecht reden es hat auch gute Sachen wie zb das Crafting aber es ist mir einfach zu Steril.


----------



## Elathar (21. November 2009)

Kronis schrieb:


> Ich habe deswegen mit LvL 31 Aufgehört,ich will mag das Spiel nicht komplett schlecht reden es hat auch gute Sachen wie zb das Crafting aber es ist mir einfach zu Steril.



naja zum glück liegt mein augenmerk auf pvp ^^ und das system hier macht mega spaß jetzt schon die duelle xD


----------



## flogo (21. November 2009)

AION = Megaenttäuschung


----------



## Ent (21. November 2009)

warte mal lvl 25 ab, dann gehts in den abyys, da fühlt sich dann gleich sehr viel freier


----------



## PaluppenPaul (21. November 2009)

Jo,wenn du pvp magst,wirst du deinen spass haben...ich bin leider zu honk für pvp,was wohl an meinem reaktionsvermögen liegt,dauernd bekomme ich haue..deswegen habe ich das game verlassen,obwohl es niedlich ist...aber ich bin dann mit meinen 40 jahren doch eher pveler...viel spass euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> AION = Megaenttäuschung


Flogo=Flamer dessen posts nur aus flames bestehen, in denen ich beim überfliegen kein einziges Argument gefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flogo (21. November 2009)

ganz ganz armes spiel einfach.... verdammt schade aber kann man nix machen... billige flache lieblose F2P-Kost. Frechheit! Die 45 € sind hin.


----------



## ~baca~ (21. November 2009)

Muss eigentlich jedesmal jemand nen Thread aufmachen wenn ihm Aion nicht so gefällt wie erhofft?

Mir gefällt Aion und ich werde auch dabei bleiben, finds nur langsam nervig das jetzt genau die leute rumheulen die vorher in Aion den Was-weiss-ich-Killer gesehen haben...Kurz: Ihr Nervt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Flogo=Flamer dessen posts nur aus flames bestehen, in denen ich beim überfliegen kein einziges Argument gefunden hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





flogo schrieb:


> ganz ganz armes spiel einfach.... verdammt schade aber kann man nix machen... billige flache lieblose F2P-Kost. Frechheit! Die 45 € sind hin.



Na das hat meine Theorie ja dick unterschrichen


----------



## Theomes (21. November 2009)

45 euro bei mir sind es schon mehr


----------



## Mardooo (21. November 2009)

wie kann man nach 2 wochen erst 16 sein? Das is man doch in 4-5 stunden? Geh wieder WoW spielen bitte.


----------



## Arandes (21. November 2009)

Mardooo schrieb:


> wie kann man nach 2 wochen erst 16 sein? Das is man doch in 4-5 stunden? Geh wieder WoW spielen bitte.




Öhm... sachma, hackts? Es gibt Leute, die testen erstmal verschiedene Charaktere an - oder gar solche, die wirklich hart arbeiten (mir ist klar, dass jeder, der arbeiten kann, das LvL erreichen kann) -> aber schlussendlich gehts um ein Spiel. Ich mach da lieber was mit meiner Frau oder der Familie, als zu "gamen". Weshalb ich manchmal hinterherhinke.

Aber das Beste: WAS hat das mit WoW zu tun? Himmelarsch, genau solche Leute mit solchen Kommentaren sind doch echt der Auswurf der Menschheit.


@ TE: Schlussendlich hast du bei fast jedem MMO diese "lineare" Gleichheit. Questen ist eigentlich nur Grinden mit EP Belohnung ^-^ Wobei für mich der Grinder Nummer Eins Ragnarök Online ist - aber das hatte schon fast Charme. Wenn du Aion sonst magst, teste es weiter. Du kommst sicher in den Genuss. Mit 25 "fängts ja erst an".


----------



## Elathar (21. November 2009)

Mardooo schrieb:


> wie kann man nach 2 wochen erst 16 sein? Das is man doch in 4-5 stunden? Geh wieder WoW spielen bitte.



es gibt leute die arbeiten am tag 10st und spielen abends maximal 1-2st aus zeitgründen.( zumal ich lieber das spiel genieße als power lvln )... warscheinlich um schüler oder hartz 4 fälle wie dich zu besteuern....

unhöfliche menschen gibt es oO


----------



## Seydo (21. November 2009)

Mardooo schrieb:


> wie kann man nach 2 wochen erst 16 sein? Das is man doch in 4-5 stunden? Geh wieder WoW spielen bitte.



Also ich würd lieber 2 wochen für level 16 brauchen als mit deinen Menschlichen umgang bestraft zu sein.


----------



## Boccanegra (21. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> ich laufe von einem kleinen camp zum anderen bekomme immer die selben paar aufgaben dies und das zu töten und dann weiter.... also es wirkt irgendwie so linear.... also die gebiete sind irgendwie nicht frei  .... kommt es mir nur so vor weil ich erst lvl 16 bin ? oder wie


Und wo genau ist da der Unterschied zu anderen MMORPGs wie zb. HDRO, WOW oder WAR? Die sind doch alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip aufgebaut. Man reist von Quest Hub zu Quest Hub.


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

Achtung ein kurzer Hinweis; Beleidigungen sind keine Kritik. Ungehaltene Beleidigungen, sogenanntes Flamen, sowie Rufmord durch negative Erwähnungen eines Namens (Namecalling), ist nicht erlaubt.

Schreibt entweder was sinnvolles zum Thema oder lasst es, danke.


----------



## Seydo (21. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist da der Unterschied zu anderen MMORPGs wie zb. HDRO, WOW oder WAR? Die sind doch alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip aufgebaut. Man reist von Quest Hub zu Quest Hub.



Das die spiele sich der Monotonheit bewust sind und dieses langweilige gameplay dann wenigens etwas abwechslungsreicher gestalten oder es verkürzen, Aion tut leider keins von beiden.


----------



## Arandes (21. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das die spiele sich der Monotonheit bewust sind und dieses langweilige gameplay dann wenigens etwas abwechslungsreicher gestalten oder es verkürzen, Aion tut leider keins von beiden.




Mag durchaus deine Meinung sein, jedoch finde ich persönlich das Aion das ganze sehr gut verpackt. Da fand ich HdRO (nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen) wesentlich langweiliger -> und ich bin HdR-Fan!

Schlussendlich bleibt es immer "Geh von A nach B" oder "Töte X von denen" oder "Begleite mich". Etwas "neues" kann man nicht erfinden - das Rad gibt es schon!

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Lasst endlich mal dieses "Aion tut dies nicht" "WoW dafür das nicht" blablubb. Das will hier wirklich niemand wissen - zumindest sehe ich das nicht in der Frage. Jedes Spiel hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, weswegen die Spieleindustrie ja überhaupt leben kann. Man stelle sich das Gegenteil vor..


----------



## Elathar (21. November 2009)

ok nach sovielen antworten nun eine weitere frage die für mein weiteres spielbestimmen wichtig ist^^ ( aion macht mir ja auch sehr viel spaß )

wieiviele raid instanzen gibt es eigentlich ? und wenn ab welchem lvln kann ich in die erste ?


----------



## Boccanegra (21. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das die spiele sich der Monotonheit bewust sind und dieses langweilige gameplay dann wenigens etwas abwechslungsreicher gestalten oder es verkürzen, Aion tut leider keins von beiden.


Das ist Geschmackssache. Mag für Dich gelten, für andere Spieler nicht. 

Generell halte ich diese Auf- und Abrechnungen der verschiedenen MMORPGs für eine kindische Sache. Oft hat man den Eindruck, die Leute, die ein bestimmtes Spiel bevorzugen, fühlen sich quasi in Frage gestellt, massiv kritisiert, wenn andere Leute ein anderes Spiel bevorzugen. Es gibt kein objektiv "bestes Spiel", so wenig wie es einen objektiv "besten Roman" oder objektiv "besten Film" gibt. 

LOTRO stellt an seine Spieler bestimmte Ansprüche; wem diese Ansprüche gefallen oder sich doch damit arrangieren kann, der wird mit LOTRO zufrieden sein. Bei WOW ist es ebenso, ebenso bei WAR, und auch bei Aion. 

Mir haben zu bestimmten Zeiten alle diese Spiele gefallen, ich habe sie alle gespielt. Und von keinem würde ich sagen, dass es schlecht ist ... ok, bei WAR nehme ich mal den T4-Bereich raus, den halte ich für verpfuscht, aber das ist nur mein persönlicher Geschmack, anderen gefällt es wie es ist. Und das ist gut so. Verschiedene MMORPGs für verschiedene Geschmäcker. 

Dieses "meins ist besser als deins" ist imo eine Attitüde unreifer Charaktere ... und damit sind nicht die Charactere in den verschiedenen Games gemeint.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

es gibt keine raidinstanzen, aber soll ja eine überraschung kommen wenns das dann noch ein paar inis dazu ko0mmen könnte es ja auch eine raidini sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (22. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Mag durchaus deine Meinung sein, jedoch finde ich persönlich das Aion das ganze sehr gut verpackt. Da fand ich HdRO (nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen) wesentlich langweiliger -> und ich bin HdR-Fan!
> 
> Schlussendlich bleibt es immer "Geh von A nach B" oder "Töte X von denen" oder "Begleite mich". Etwas "neues" kann man nicht erfinden - das Rad gibt es schon!
> 
> Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Lasst endlich mal dieses "Aion tut dies nicht" "WoW dafür das nicht" blablubb. Das will hier wirklich niemand wissen - zumindest sehe ich das nicht in der Frage. Jedes Spiel hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, weswegen die Spieleindustrie ja überhaupt leben kann. Man stelle sich das Gegenteil vor..



Bei hdro fand ich es bis jetzt noch am interessantesten, da die verpackung wenigens stimmt, die Story ist durch die Buch quest und durch die instanzen (auch 1 man instanzen) Super in scene gesetz, dazu, es dauert nich ganz solange wie bei Aion, es gibt durch die Legendären waffen später auch noch genug zu tun und zu individualisieren usw.

Bei Aion begeistern mich leider nicht mal die Kampanien quest, ich fand die wechsel quest interessant, und die Stigma quest...der rest der kampanien quest fand ich genau so langweilig wie die sonstigen.

Und bei WoW...naja wie gesagt...es wird wenigens kurz gehalten...^^

Aber es gibt auch leute die sich daran nicht stören, das ist wie bei Counterstrike und Call of duty.

Manche lieben Call of duty besonders im solo modus wegen der Unglaublich gut inzinierten story, manche lieben Cs einfach weils CS ist, es ist monoton, immer das gleiche und für mich komplett langweilig, andere finden es interessant.

Es ist also klar, meine meinung, und wohl geschmackssache


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> es gibt keine raidinstanzen, aber soll ja eine überraschung kommen wenns das dann noch ein paar inis dazu ko0mmen könnte es ja auch eine raidini sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit raidinstanzen meine ich auch "normale" instanzten....denn man raidet ja irgendwie alles....


----------



## Boccanegra (22. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> ok nach sovielen antworten nun eine weitere frage die für mein weiteres spielbestimmen wichtig ist^^ ( aion macht mir ja auch sehr viel spaß )
> 
> wieiviele raid instanzen gibt es eigentlich ? und wenn ab welchem lvln kann ich in die erste ?


Es gibt zur Zeit 21 Instanzen, die erste Instanz, das Nochsana-Ausbildungslager, ist mit einer Stufenzuordnung von 25-27 angegeben. Hier findest Du eine Liste aller Instanzen samt Loot-Table.

Für kommende Woche (24. Nov.) wurde eine Präsentation - ein Film - angekündigt, in dem die weitere Entwicklung von Aion vorgestellt werden soll. Da wird schon fleißig spekuliert was das alles umfassen könnte. Viele meinen, es wäre ein Inhaltspatch mit Schwerpunkt Instanzen, ev. Raid-Instanzen. Aber genaues weiß zur Zeit niemand. Na, bis 24. sind's ja nur mehr 2 Tage, dann sind wir alle klüger.


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Es gibt 21 Instanzen, die erste Instanz, das Nochsana-Ausbildungslager, ist mit einer Stufenzuordnung von 25-27 angegeben. Hier findest Du eine Liste aller Instanzen samt Loot-Table.





hmm 21 instanzen hören sich ja mal wirklich respektabel an für den anfang ^^ sind die auch gelungen ? also von der KI ? würde mich mal interessieren xD


----------



## Arandes (22. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Bei hdro fand ich es bis jetzt noch am interessantesten, da die verpackung wenigens stimmt, die Story ist durch die Buch quest und durch die instanzen (auch 1 man instanzen) Super in scene gesetz, dazu, es dauert nich ganz solange wie bei Aion, es gibt durch die Legendären waffen später auch noch genug zu tun und zu individualisieren usw.
> 
> Bei Aion begeistern mich leider nicht mal die Kampanien quest, ich fand die wechsel quest interessant, und die Stigma quest...der rest der kampanien quest fand ich genau so langweilig wie die sonstigen.
> 
> ...




Da mag ich dir nun zustimmen =) Endlich sinnvoll "ergänzt" *g*

@ Elathar: Wenn dir Aion wirklich vom Grunddesign gefällt, dann versuch, auf 25-27 zu kommen, einfach aus folgenden Gründen:

- Abyss wird ab 25 zugänglich
- die ersten Dungeons kommen dann
- erst dann geht das Spiel los -> Vergleiche WoW z.B. auf Stufe 15-20.

Ich habe es mir auch nur gekauft, weil.. naja... was andere sagen, trifft selten wirklich zu 100% auf dich zu. Teste es, spiele es und "investier" das Geld mal in deine Meinung =) Du wirst sehen, davon hast du mehr *fg*


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

ich finde die instanzen sind bis jetzt nett anzuschauen, aber keine herrausforderung (damit meine ich nochsana und Feuertempel) aber die 40er inis sollen ja schwerer sein und auch schön gestaltet sein, ich freu mich schon wenn ich da mit 40 rein kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (22. November 2009)

hm letzens stand im anderen Thread das du 4 Tage zockst, mit also insgesamt 7^^mit den Thread von heute^^..naja egal

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=132739


mit 25 wirste aber im Abyss große Probleme haben, weil sau viele einen ganken e.tc. mit 35+ da kannste langsam was anfangen


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> hm letzens stand im anderen Thread das du 4 Tage zockst, mit also insgesamt 6^^
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=132739



ich besitze das spiel seit 2 wochen wochen... ( auch installiert und char erstellt^^) wirklich gespielt sinds aber erst ca. 4...... 


ist doch auch eigentlich egal oder nicht ? oder gibt es hier nun noch selbsternannte forenpolizisten ?


----------



## Kalikas (22. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> ich besitze das spiel seit 2 wochen wochen... ( auch installiert und char erstellt^^) wirklich gespielt sinds aber erst ca. 4......
> 
> 
> ist doch auch eigentlich egal oder nicht ? oder gibt es hier nun noch selbsternannte forenpolizisten ?



ein, soll kein flame oder sonst was sein, viel mir nur ein,weil ich hier viel lese 

wollte dir letzendlich sagen das Abyss mit 25 krank ist^^zumindestens auf Kromede un Votan,weiss ja net wo du so spielst(


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ein, soll kein flame oder sonst was sein, viel mir nur ein,weil ich hier viel lese
> 
> wollte dir letzendlich sagen das Abyss mit 25 krank ist^^zumindestens auf Kromede un Votan,weiss ja net wo du so spielst(



auf lephar ^^ gibts no9ch andere möglichkeiten ab 25 zu lvln/questen ? oder nur abyss ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (22. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> auf lephar ^^ gibts no9ch andere möglichkeiten ab 25 zu lvln/questen ? oder nur abyss ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja. An sich könntest Du bis zum Schluss ohne Abyss leveln, aber effizienter, und bestimmt auch spannender, ist es, wenn man den Abyss nicht meidet.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (22. November 2009)

ok,mit lvl 25 darf man ins abyss...aber was passiert dann?...ausser lows ab zu farmen, oder abgefarmt zu werden.. in gruppen,irgend welche points zu farmen...boah...is mir zu hektisch und planlos..sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (22. November 2009)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> ok,mit lvl 25 darf man ins abyss...aber was passiert dann?...ausser lows ab zu farmen, oder abgefarmt zu werden.. in gruppen,irgend welche points zu farmen...boah...is mir zu hektisch und planlos..sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, Es gibt noch instanzen, obwohl ich es hier wiederum schade find das sie als alternative angeboten werden, ich sie am tag und nur zu bestimmten level besuchen darf


----------



## battschack (22. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> Also ich bin nun lvl 16 und spiele aion erst seit knapp 2 wochen... aber ich wollte mal fragen ob es noch so weitergeht oder sich etwas verändert....
> 
> 
> ich laufe von einem kleinen camp zum anderen bekomme immer die selben paar aufgaben dies und das zu töten und dann weiter.... also es wirkt irgendwie so linear.... also die gebiete sind irgendwie nicht frei  .... kommt es mir nur so vor weil ich erst lvl 16 bin ? oder wie




Kann es einfach nicht sein das Aion dir halt nicht gefällt?

Weil in Jeden post meckerst du eigentlich nur drüber zumindest alles was ich so von dir gesehen habe. 

Was hast du den vorher gespielt wenn ich fragen darf? Denke mal wow oder? :=)

Da rennst doch auch von Dorf zu dorf und Camps ,sammelst dir deine quests. Wie sollte man die quests bekommen deiner meinung nach einfach rnd irgendwo?

Aufjeden fall wirst du nicht lange Aion spielen wenns dir schon mit 16so vorkommt,und mit 25wirst du in abyss genauso wenig spass haben auch wenn dir pvp mehr gefällt.

ich sag nur lvl 25 vs ?? = ...


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

??

wie jetzt? instanzen gehen nur am tage ?

und kann ich mit 40 z.B nicht mehr in instanzen für 30-35 `? usw. ?

lg


----------



## Enrico300 (22. November 2009)

Leute wartet doch erstmal ab, Aion entwickelt sich ja noch.
Es ist zwar schon in Korea ein Jahr draussen, aber die Asiaten sind anscheint nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die Westlichen Spieler und ich finde Ncsoft hat sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, was die Umsetzung angeht.
Ich denke da wird in Zukunft noch viel kommen und die Entwickler geben sich große mühe es allen recht zu machen.
Ich denke das viele das Spiel zu oberflächlich betrachten, es gibt so viel was man in Aion machen kann, wenn man sich mal intensiver mit dem Spiel beschäftigt!
Na ja Leute kommen, Leute gehen so wie in anderen MMos auf, man kann schon sagen das Aion, WoW und Hdro so die zurzeit besten mmos sind!


----------



## Dark Carnival Clown (22. November 2009)

also ich empfinde das questen genauso langweilig wie in anderen spielen. ausserdem ist man gezwungen zwischendurch immer wierder zu grinden. in gruppen kann das aber recht lustig sein. die inis die ich bisher gesehen hab sind ok. abyss sprich pvp, kann ich noch nicht alzu viel sagen, da meiner meinung nach die perfomance einiges an spielspass nimmt. die laaagggsss sind krasse wie in warhammer und das obwohl es keine kollisionsabrfrage gibt. naja mal abwarten wie es sich noch entwickelt


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

??

wie jetzt? instanzen gehen nur am tage ?

und kann ich mit 40 z.B nicht mehr in instanzen für 30-35 `? usw. ?

lg


----------



## Berghammer71 (22. November 2009)

Ist ja wieder ein doller Thread.

Aber es stört mich auch in vielen mmorpgs - gehe hierhin, gehe dahin gehe dorthin.

Warhammer ist da klasse beim questen und zwischendurch sc`s oder Belagerungen.

Den ganzen Levelquatsch würde ich als Programmierer sowieso nicht einbauen, jeder fragt sich 
wie lang es dauert zu leveln, erst dann mit max Level darf man interessante Sachen machen 
und so weiter.

Ich nenn mal Zelda, Charatker wurde immer fetziger, es rockt und Level... gibts nicht.

Ein sehr gutes MMORG sollte daraus bestehen sich sofort in die Welt zu vertiefen und gewisse Dinge,
Wege zu gehen ohne erst eine blödie 100 Level Routine durchspielen zu müssen. In dem Sinne
bin ich jetzt schon gespannt ob Blizzard Next Generation MMORPG wieder mit Level daherkommt.

Level setzte man mal ein damit nicht jeder Spieler sofort die besten Spells/Sprüche benutzen konnte
- auch AION hätte sofort die Level weglassen sollen und dank Storyführung die Spieler mehr am wesentlichen
teilhaben sollen, daraus ein negativen Unterschied zu machen ist aber lächerlich - gerade in AION erlebt man
schon beim Leveln schönere Effekte als in anderen MMORPGs nach Jahren.


----------



## Kehlas (22. November 2009)

Einfach nur langweilig.....Bin entäuscht von Aion..Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> ??
> 
> wie jetzt? instanzen gehen nur am tage ?
> 
> ...


Ich glaube mit erstem ist die id gemeint, die bei der ersten ini , nochsana-ausbildungslager, glaube ich 18 stunden dauert( nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dafür beim FT nur 30min dauert. Allerdings gibts im nochsana auch ziemlich viel ep.

Ab einem bestimmten level kann man dann nicht mehr in die inis, was ich gut finde, da dadurch die whispers aka ziehst du mch durch xy) unterbunden werden


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit erstem ist die id gemeint, die bei der ersten ini , nochsana-ausbildungslager, glaube ich 18 stunden dauert( nicht sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm ok  

also ich habe kein problem mit aion.. mir machts eigentlich mächtigen spaß und auch die storys und quest texte mal durchlesen.. bin gerade im schwarzklauen außenposten und hier geht die post ab... und die duelle die ich regelmäßig mache gegen die klassen macht auch mehr als spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snek2009 (22. November 2009)

ich find halt das aion zu goldlastig is... ( hab keine lust für meine lvl?? skills 4 stunden farmen zu müssen ;P ) 

und teilweiße is mir der abyss ZU OFFEN mal ehrlich da freut man sich mit lvl 25 JUHU Abyss Pvp jetzt geht das spiel richtig los... und wird von 3 lvl 40ern an der westscherbe umgehauen.. aber das wäre ja eigentlich kein Problem wens noch gleichzeitig die möglichkeit gäbe mit leuten im gleichen lvlbereich schnell mal zwischendurch n bischen pvp zu machen ( siehe Szenarien in Warhammer Online ).
 außerdem ruckelts bei burgenraids ;P

das crafting system, die klassen und das aussehen gefallen  mir aber gut also bei aion ist nicht alles schlecht ;D


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

Snek2009 schrieb:


> ich find halt das aion zu goldlastig is... ( hab keine lust für meine lvl?? skills 4 stunden farmen zu müssen ;P )
> 
> und teilweiße is mir der abyss ZU OFFEN mal ehrlich da freut man sich mit lvl 25 JUHU Abyss Pvp jetzt geht das spiel richtig los... und wird von 3 lvl 40ern an der westscherbe umgehauen.. aber das wäre ja eigentlich kein Problem wens noch gleichzeitig die möglichkeit gäbe mit leuten im gleichen lvlbereich schnell mal zwischendurch n bischen pvp zu machen ( siehe Szenarien in Warhammer Online ).
> außerdem ruckelts bei burgenraids ;P
> ...




naja seit dem patch habe ich keine lagg probleme... und was die laggs angehen kenn ich es aus anderen spielen ebenfalls.... ich habe 5 jahre wow gespielt und hatte dort etliche laggs und dc´s... alleine nun 1k winter..... 

warhammer... 2 wochen gespielt und sofort aufgehört weils garnicht mehr ohne laggs ging... 

also aion ist da eigentlich shcon ok  ( abwarten auf abyss)


----------



## Looklike (22. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> ganz ganz armes spiel einfach.... verdammt schade aber kann man nix machen... billige flache lieblose F2P-Kost. Frechheit! Die 45 € sind hin.




Das ganze Taschengeld wech? ^^ Aion ist nun mal nicht so einfach wie andere Onlinespiele. Eher was für Erwachsene. Glaube auch nicht as Du das Spiel gekauft hast... Sorry.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

Snek2009 schrieb:


> ich find halt das aion zu goldlastig is... ( hab keine lust für meine lvl?? skills 4 stunden farmen zu müssen ;P )


Ich schaff es immer etwa genau soviel kinah zu haben, wie ich dann für die  skillbücher ausgeben muss, da muss man wenigstens noch aufsein Geld achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich habe auch noch keinen beruf wirklich in angriff genommen, da muss man ja auch ziemlich viel reininvestieren


----------



## Snek2009 (22. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> naja seit dem patch habe ich keine lagg probleme... und was die laggs angehen kenn ich es aus anderen spielen ebenfalls.... ich habe 5 jahre wow gespielt und hatte dort etliche laggs und dc´s... alleine nun 1k winter.....
> 
> warhammer... 2 wochen gespielt und sofort aufgehört weils garnicht mehr ohne laggs ging...
> 
> also aion ist da eigentlich shcon ok  ( abwarten auf abyss)



naja wen du im abyss bei nem burgenraid mitgemacht hast reden wir mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( kann auch sein das es zur zeit besser is, ich spiel nichmehr aktiv Mmo´s hab keine Zeit / Lust mehr )


----------



## battschack (22. November 2009)

Snek2009 schrieb:


> naja wen du im abyss bei nem burgenraid mitgemacht hast reden wir mal weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also wenn du die crashes meinst dann freu dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurde gefixt und ich hatte seit dem genau 0 crashes mehr.

In meiner Allianz hatten auch genau 0 leute crashes, so wie es sein soll ist es im moment, da kann sich warhammer und wow ne scheibe abschneiden davon^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> da kann sich warhammer und wow ne scheibe abschneiden davon^^


Na wenn dass die Wow-fanboys lesen, geht hier wieder der flamewar los


----------



## robsenq (22. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> naja zum glück liegt mein augenmerk auf pvp ^^ und das system hier macht mega spaß jetzt schon die duelle xD



Nur finde ich die Konzeption irgendwie nicht geglückt.
Aion soll ein PVP Spiel, gut. Aber bis man mal gut im PvP mitmischen kann, muss man elendig Grinden. Sehr schlecht für die PvP Only Spieler.
Da ist die Lösung die Warhammer anbietet, dass man auch im PvP an EP gewinnt, wesentlich Spielerfreundlicher.

Wenn man allerdings einmal soweit ist, um gut im PvP mitmischen zu können, ist das PvP System echt gelungen.
Abgesehen von den elenendigen Abstürzen bei Massenpvp/Festungsraids :/

Also ich habs bis auf lvl 34 geschafft bis ich das Handtuch geworfen hab.
Das leveln wird immer und immer mehr zu Arbeit. Ich dachte ich komm klar mit dem Grinden, aber ohne Botusing ist das sehr krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Atmosphäre kam auch nicht wirklich auf. Trotz wirklich schönen Leveldesign.

Die Storyquests waren auch nicht wirklich der bringer und die Geschichte dahinter eher dünn.
Da lob ich mir die Lotro Bücher oder AoC Destiny Quests.

Viele schrien bei Aion, endlich was schwereres als WoW, aber das ist nicht schwer, das ist einfach nur zäh.
Wer drauf steht hf, wer nicht wartet auf SW:TOR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (22. November 2009)

@robsenq

Wie gesagt hat eigentlich fast keiner mehr die crashes seit dem fix. Und du kannst doch ab lvl 25pvp machen ob du jetz da von 50er gefarmt wirst oder in warhammer von den high lvls im tier ist das gleiche^^

Und sz wars auch nicht anders wennst als lvl 13er gegen 21er gespielt hast, war nur durch sterben bis man hoch genug war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (22. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @robsenq
> 
> Wie gesagt hat eigentlich fast keiner mehr die crashes seit dem fix. Und du kannst doch ab lvl 25pvp machen ob du jetz da von 50er gefarmt wirst oder in warhammer von den high lvls im tier ist das gleiche^^
> 
> ...



Aber in WAR kann man auch über die Szeniarios lvln. Da sind die chancen gleich, weil lvl angeglichen wird.
In Aion kann man überhaupt nicht durch PvP leveln.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> In Aion kann man überhaupt nicht durch PvP leveln.


Naja eigentlich schon, aber da wirst du ziemlich lange dran hocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




robsenq schrieb:


> Aber in WAR kann man auch über die Szeniarios lvln. Da sind die chancen gleich, weil lvl angeglichen wird.


Nein sind sie nicht, da dir 1 trotzdem ein gewisser Unterschied bleibt und 2 du noch nicht die selben skills wie dein Gegner hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (22. November 2009)

Nurnoch mal zu dem Linaren:
Mir kamm es am Anfang auch sehr schlachartig und linar vor, aber das ändert sich mit 25 gewaltig, der Abyss ist riesig
und überall könnte ein Gegner lauern, was ein super Feeling rüberbringt, der Unterste Sockel ist zwar nicht ganz so schön
anzusehen, der oberste dagegen sieht wieder richtig gut aus!

Anzumekren wäre noch, dass die Gebiete der Elyos bei weitem nicht so eingeengt sind,
und selbst bei denn Asmos änderst sich das relativ schnell!


----------



## Snek2009 (22. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Also wenn du die crashes meinst dann freu dich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



w00t?

ok dann mal was neues: ZAUBERER SIND IMBA NERF ZAUBERER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw in Warhammer liefs am Ende ( als ich noch gespielt habe ) recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (22. November 2009)

Meine Meinung zu Aion:

Positiv:
-Crafting
-Umgebung
-Charakterdesign
-Rüstungen
-Grafik

Negativ:

-Sehr Kinah-intensiv^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

Snek2009 schrieb:


> w00t?
> 
> ok dann mal was neues: ZAUBERER SIND IMBA NERF ZAUBERER
> 
> ...


Ja das stimmt schon so, hatte auch keine lags/abstürze bei dem festungskampf mehr, und sorcs sind im pvp nicht imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (22. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Aber das Beste: WAS hat das mit WoW zu tun? Himmelarsch, genau solche Leute mit solchen Kommentaren sind doch echt der Auswurf der Menschheit.



/sign und made my day ^^


----------



## Magazad (22. November 2009)

Ich hab Aion bis lvl 31 gespielt ich fands am anfang ja ganz super .Doch dann kam lvl 25 . Abyss Pvp gebiet toll mal nichts so wirklich für mich . Also ich wieder ran an Pve war bis 30 garnicht so das schlimmste aber dan...wurde es nur noch ...langweilig...stumpfes Mob grinden ohne belohnung ohne quest für ep...nichts nur diese 250 stück wiederholungs quests dessen ep man eh in die tonne treten kann wenn man 7Millonen braucht um zu lvln. Die Grafik und das Crafting system...auch wenn ....Extrem überteuert ist geht eigendlich nicht schlecht. Aber es hat nicht greicht damit es mir weiter gefällt.


----------



## Geige (22. November 2009)

Dann ahst du etwas falsch gemacht, ich hab dieses Wochenende nur in einer 3er Gruppe
gespielt und ich muss sagen soviel Spaß hatte ich selten, bin jetzt 31 und das PvP und die Instanzen 
gestern und heute waren das beste bis jetzt!


----------



## Nàrdinel (22. November 2009)

Also mir gefällt es weiterhin sehr gut (jetzt lvl 39) und ich komme eigentlich überhaupt nicht zum questen, weil ständig was los ist. Feuertempel, Nebelmähnen oder was auch immer. ich hab permanent 30/30 qs im Log und weiss gar nicht wann ich die mal lostbringen soll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist halt ein MMO, d.h. man muss Kontakte knüpfen, mit seinen Freunden spielen und neue Freunde suchen, dann hat man immer was zu tun.

Das PvP empfinde ich als ziemlich ausgereift (wie es mit 50 ist muss man natürlich erst noch sehen), auch wenn mir dir Kleris auf den Sack gehen.^^

Das Schlauchartige verschwindet wirklich so ziemlich wenn du aus Altgard raus bist und in die anderen Gebiete/Abyss kommst.


----------



## Seydo (22. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Dann ahst du etwas falsch gemacht, ich hab dieses Wochenende nur in einer 3er Gruppe
> gespielt und ich muss sagen soviel Spaß hatte ich selten, bin jetzt 31 und das PvP und die Instanzen
> gestern und heute waren das beste bis jetzt!



Und was soll er falsch gemacht haben? (versteh mich nicht fals, aber solche aussagen empfind ich immer extrem witzlos, man sollte dann auch nahe führen was genau er falsch gemacht haben muss) Ich bin so ziehmlich seiner meinung, und warum ich das bin hab ich hier im thread schon geschrieben.


----------



## SlyMarbo (22. November 2009)

Da find ich aber auch, dass du was falsch gemacht hast :-P
Bin jetzt level 33 und ich fand der Spaß hat sich mit 30 nochmal erhöht, da gibts doch endlich wieder guten Gruppencontent, Kaidanmine, Untergrundtempel (ok, alles außer die blöden Schwarzsteine xD) und natürlich Feuertempel. Den letzten find ich sehr gelungen, man kann wirklich richtig schnelle runs machen, aber hat halt auch immer vor allem mit randomgruppen das problem das manche in die umgangenen mobs reinlaufen, aber das macht auch den spaß aus! :-) und immer die fragen welche bosse sind da, ist mal was anderes als "normale" instanzen!

Und wenn ich mir mein questlog angucke, bin ich eher im positiven sinne am verzweifeln, hab noch massig quests aus den levelbereichen 28-32, die kriegt man wie oben schon gesagt wegen dem ganzen gruppencontent überhaupt nicht mehr erfüllt, also von stumpfem grinden hab ich noch keine sekunde erlebt...


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. November 2009)

Mardooo schrieb:


> wie kann man nach 2 wochen erst 16 sein? Das is man doch in 4-5 stunden? Geh wieder WoW spielen bitte.



bist du noch normal?


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. November 2009)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Jo,wenn du pvp magst,wirst du deinen spass haben...ich bin leider zu honk für pvp,was wohl an meinem reaktionsvermögen liegt,dauernd bekomme ich haue..deswegen habe ich das game verlassen,obwohl es niedlich ist...aber ich bin dann mit meinen 40 jahren doch eher pveler...viel spass euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sauf dich halt blau beim zocken dann machts trotzdem  Spaß.


----------



## ErwinGT (22. November 2009)

Mardooo schrieb:


> wie kann man nach 2 wochen erst 16 sein? Das is man doch in 4-5 stunden? Geh wieder WoW spielen bitte.



Denke mal dass das hier rein sarkastisch gemeint ist. In Bezug darauf das ein Großteil der WoWler erwartet schnell zu steigen, und man mit der Erwartung doch einfach bei WoW bleiben solle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (22. November 2009)

Jo Aion ist ne riesen Enttäuschung und einfach nur schlecht.

Sry is aber so :/


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

finds ja immer toll, wie schön immer begründet wird, da fühle ich mich immer von Argumenten erschlagen


----------



## Boccanegra (22. November 2009)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Jo Aion ist ne riesen Enttäuschung und einfach nur schlecht.
> 
> Sry is aber so :/


Tja, manche wären wohl besser bei WOW geblieben. 

Grundsätzlich stelle ich mal die These in den Raum, dass a) vor allem jene, deren ersten MMORPG überhaupt WOW war und b) die mit WOW auch erst mit BC (oder später) begannen, von Aion enttäuscht sind.  

Mittlerweile ist es bei mir schon so, dass ich grundsätzlich (nur-)WOW-Spielern von einem Wechsel zu Aion abrate. Wer LK-WOW und dessen Komfort gewöhnt ist, für den ist Aion zumeist ein allzu hartes Pflaster. Aion ist ein Spiel für jene, die ihre Befriedigung daraus ziehen, dass einem nichts geschenkt wird. Aion ist quasi ein Spiel für Leute, die einen Berg hinauf gehen wollen, mag es auch bei einem Gipfel in der Nachbarschaft eine Schwebebahn geben, die einen im Nu in luftige Höhen bringt. 

Wer mit einer solchen Philosophie des harten und langsamen Reisens im Spiel nichts anfangen kann, der wird mit Aion nicht glücklich werden. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, schließlich gibt es für Leute mit Schwebebahn-Gelüsten ein schönes Spiel mit Namen WOW.


----------



## Elathar (22. November 2009)

also ich bin nun lvl 18 und war vorhinn auch bc beim abyss tor und noch den boss gelegt... wir waren zu 6 und ich muss sagen 


mega geil ! soviel spaß hatte ich laneg nicht mehr.... mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht... was andere denken is mir egal hauptsache ich habe spaß.. schließlich zahle ich meine 13 euro und nicht sie xDDDD


----------



## Arandes (22. November 2009)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Jo Aion ist ne riesen Enttäuschung und einfach nur schlecht.
> 
> Sry is aber so :/




Achja... wenn nur alle Menschen nie eine Riesenenttäuschung wären, dann wäre die Welt perfekt - also troll dich, danke! =)

Was ich irgendwie finde, ist, dass die Quests sich arg ziehen -> Sobald sie dann aber abgeschlossen sind, gehts wieder razzfazz nach oben mit den EP ^-^ Ich hoffe, das Gruppenspiel bald mal zu finden.


----------



## ErwinGT (22. November 2009)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Jo Aion ist ne riesen Enttäuschung und einfach nur schlecht.
> 
> Sry is aber so :/



Es ist nicht direkt eine Riesenenttäuschung, es ist nur anders als viele erwartet haben. Wem das nicht gefällt, dem gebe ich gerne die Hand zum Abschied. Allen anderen wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spaß in Aion.


----------



## Berghammer71 (22. November 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Es ist nicht direkt eine Riesenenttäuschung, es ist nur anders als viele erwartet haben. Wem das nicht gefällt, dem gebe ich gerne die Hand zum Abschied. Allen anderen wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spaß in Aion.



Tjo, und alles grundlos.

An dieser Stelle, auch wenn es ins Vorschlagforum gehört - sollten sich User für bestimmte Foren extra seperat anmelden und sollten durch Hilfsscherifuser zusätzlich für off-topic und flame post bewertet werden können, bis sie nach Anzahl X-Bewertungen für das entsprechende Forum gesperrt sind.

Ich weiss nicht was das Geflame soll, technisch ist AION ein sehr gut gemachtes Meisterwerk, auch in sich stimmig -
ich sag mal man portet schneller von einer Zone in die nächste als das man in WoW auch nur ein Mount besteigen könnte- aber da gehen die Uhren ja eh langsamer, allein die 10 Jahre alte Asbach-Grafik...und trotzdem ist WoW gut. 

Wenn ihr denn so dolle Spiele wie WoW, HDRO (ach ne, die Community flamt nie weil sie ein ansprechendes Spiel hat) AoC oder sonstiges spielt - bleibt einfach dabei, sonst merkt man euch in anderen Foren an das Ihr gefrustet vor Langeweile Schrott postet, anstatt Ingame zu sein.


----------



## Arandes (23. November 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Tjo, und alles grundlos.
> 
> An dieser Stelle, auch wenn es ins Vorschlagforum gehört - sollten sich User für bestimmte Foren extra seperat anmelden und sollten durch Hilfsscherifuser zusätzlich für off-topic und flame post bewertet werden können, bis sie nach Anzahl X-Bewertungen für das entsprechende Forum gesperrt sind.
> 
> ...




/sign. Absolut. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Sollte man beherzigen. /vote 4 sticky *g*


----------



## Seydo (23. November 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr denn so dolle Spiele wie WoW, HDRO (ach ne, die Community flamt nie weil sie ein ansprechendes Spiel hat) AoC oder sonstiges spielt - bleibt einfach dabei, sonst merkt man euch in anderen Foren an das Ihr gefrustet vor Langeweile Schrott postet, anstatt Ingame zu sein.



Man kann Kritik auch äusern ohne das man gefrustet ist das sollte dir klar sein, keiner wird je 100% zufrieden mit einen spiel sein, und es gibt kein grund die punkte die einen nicht gefallen nicht zu kritisieren.

Es hat mal jemand ein lustigen kommentar gebracht der ungefähr wie folgt lautet "Du Spielst nebenher WoW du kannst nicht richtig Argumentieren", was rein Logisch totaler schwachsinn ist, ich spiel auch Counterstrike und kann drotzdem COD bewerten, deine Zitierte stelle lass sich ungefähr ähnlich.

Ich find das sind immer vorsorgungen um alle Argumente des gegenüber im keim zu ersticken, selbst wenn sie recht haben.

Ich selber spiel Age of conan, WoW, Hdro, und Aion grad gemischt, wie ich grad bock drauf hab, drotzdem bin ich weder gefrustet noch gelangweilt (warum sollte man das auch wegen spielen sein, das kann ich allgemein nicht nachvollziehen...), sondern ich Diskutier und Kritisier gern sachen die eben gegeben sind, und eine Gute technick allein bringt Aion wenig, sosnt hätten sie sich auf eine 0 vorhandene ladezeit Konzentrieren können und hätten das "the game of the Year", da muss mehr dahinter stecken um Erfolgreich zu werden.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. November 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Es ist nicht direkt eine Riesenenttäuschung, es ist nur anders als viele erwartet haben.



Und die, die was anderes erwartet haben, dürfen nicht enttäuscht sein? Warum  nicht?


Seid nicht immer so mimosenhaft weil jemand euren Lieblingsgrinder nicht cool findet.


----------

